# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  При загрузке системы появляется "Выбор загрузки системы"

## Sae Tar

Появилось после ребинда некоторых клавиш в программе KeyTweak, конкретно: кнопки + на повышение громкости, "Ввод" на понижение громкости.
Исправил где-то optin на fault и теперь появляются просто дополнительные параметры загрузки при каждом включении системы.
690F500A-1B45-4761-AC6B-183C282699C2-513-0000016777B501FF_zps5067e50a.jpg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> "Ввод" на понижение громкости.


Очень "удачную" клавишу выбрали.

Чем мы Вам должны помочь?

----------


## Sae Tar

> Очень "удачную" клавишу выбрали.
> 
> Чем мы Вам должны помочь?



Мне бы хотелось убрать вывод параметров для загрузки при включении системы, чтобы просто включить - попасть на рабочий стол, всё
Клавиши мне не мешают, видать конфликт в реестре случился

----------


## Sae Tar

Восстановил загрузчик в easybcd, проблема решена
По делу сказал user Val_ery, спасибо ему

----------

